# Sticky  pictures of "Old School" bloodlines



## performanceknls

Ok guys we need your help to create a thread to show what old school bloodlines were. You can post pictures and tell us what line it is from. We only want true old school pictures if you post up dogs of today they will be deleted.

Chinaman









Mayday


----------



## Black Label Romo

CH HOMER,









GR CH NIGERINO,









GR CH ZEBO,


----------



## tzbart

Im excited about this thread. Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## aimee235

What a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Black Label Romo

CRENSHAWS CH JEEP,









INDIAN BOLIO,









HAMMONDS RUFUS,


----------



## performanceknls

ok now we have a good representation of the APBT we need bullies, does some one have the old school RE or watch dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Lisa, even though neela is mostly turpins does she count as old school re?


----------



## Elvisfink

Ericschevy started a thread last year in Photos here's the link.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8898-game-dogs.html


----------



## t1dirty

nice post i'm digging the pics


----------



## Elvisfink

Burton's Gr.Ch. Hank









Allen's DBL.Gr.Ch. Tornado


----------



## meganc66

loving the pictures
and that link to the other thread has some SUPER AWESOME pictures. maybe those pictures can be added to the OP here and get a huuge list going


----------



## performanceknls

Elvisfink said:


> Ericschevy started a thread last year in Photos here's the link.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8898-game-dogs.html


Those are great pictures but I really started this to look at RE and watch dog dogs before they started breeding them into monsters. When you here ppl refer to dogs as old school many do not know what the old dogs even looked like. So please no pictures of dogs from today just the original stock.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I have a bazillion "Old School" photos, but here are a few behind the RE line

WCWP TYARR'S Diamondback RedBlt 








GR CH Gaff's California Top Gun










GR CH. Knowlwoods Ca. Kellsey










GR CH Kinders Wizard Gator


----------



## Black Label Romo

Sorry PerformanceKennels...feel free to erase my posts...I must have misunderstood the thread!

:flush:


----------



## ABK

Here are some WD dogs:

Foundation male CH Blue Max II:









Couturier's GR.CH. Blue Bully: 









Watchdog's Beelzebub:









Watchdog's Moon Shadow:









Watchdog's Blue Phantom:









I'll be back to post more as I get them.


----------



## OldFortKennels




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

x-pert rowdy rascal









x-pert brindle biff CH










x-pert black ace II










UCD Herring's Bullet









HERE'S AN OLDY EVERYONE SHOULD KNOW!

TUDOR'S BLACK JACK










Sky King of Harwyn CH









Ruffian Skybolt of Har-wyn CH










LLYOD'S DAPPY GIRL










This dog dates back to 86

KING BEAR OF LOU-LIN


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

You want some more?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Adams&Crutchfeild's "ART" GDCH (ROM)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Adams&Crutchfeild's "ART" GDCH (ROM)


What bloodline stems from this dog Matt?


----------



## meganc66

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You want some more?


we want all ya got, duuh!!  :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lmfao i gotta head home now, but i'll post more up when i get home.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Art is an Boudreaux dog by Eli , well the top is heavy Boudreaux
Its Eli Jr, by Java


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What bloodline stems from this dog Matt?


i believe he is directly of claton's eli jr. so i think it would be Eli, or boudrouxe, or caver.


----------



## hell no they wont go

RPBK806 said:


> CH HOMER,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GR CH NIGERINO,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GR CH ZEBO,


awh i love homer! for some reason he reminds me of onyx...other then the markings


----------



## PBN

All of these are fighting dogs right?


----------



## JFlowersLA

Deleted by me.


----------



## meganc66

JFlowersLA said:


> Camelot's foundation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW:


i like the then and now... it shows the differences right next to each other! great shots


----------



## Black Label Romo

meganc66 said:


> i like the then and now... it shows the differences right next to each other! great shots


:goodpost:
I'm loving the NOW photos!! My kinda dog!!


----------



## JFlowersLA

Deleted by me


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I'm really loving this thread awesome dogs gosh ...... I want one


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

This is a picture of Headhunter's GRCH Solution. I had the pleasure of meeting this dog a few times. Here I am with him, at about 12 years old. 
Here is his pedigree. He was owned by MarkB at the time. He was a real bulldog, and went back to a lot of old blood, mainly Ross' Red Devil. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [39031] :: *HEADHUNTER'S SOLUTION*


----------



## OldFortKennels

ughhhhhh, I definitely like the BEFORE dogs!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, I'm a little disturbed by this thread. (Not the intent of the thread. But seeing the "evolution" of the breed I love is in some cases quite disturbing.)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

OldFortKennels said:


>


I persaonaly like this group of dogs!!


----------



## OldFortKennels

YOu just did and no there is no reason to always accept change. Change is not always needed or better. You have your opinion and thats fine. YOu can like the big low bullys, that is your perogative. Likewise it is mine to not like it and we can agree to disagree. We dont have to all be on the same page, what a boring world that would be.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

RPBK806 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of hating to me...the dogs were beautiful before and after...some people are just to closed minded to accept change...the funny thing is if someone came thru and said..."man those before pics look like s#!t" the whole board would flip...but either way...the bully world goes out of its way to make everyone happy...proof being the change of the name back to the bullies radio show...but yall can't meet us half way huh...still self righteous additudes...whatever...i am not going to turn this thread into the same old bully vs apbt argument...it's not worth it...i have respect for everyone on this board but damn...open your minds a bit


Who is hatin? I like the big dogs maybe not the bully dogs but i like the dogs they came from I think some bulies are very nice dogs and I own a bully and to apbts people keep calling bullies! I guess if your dogs blue it is a bully.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

OldFortKennels said:


> ughhhhhh, I definitely like the BEFORE dogs!!!!


I agree ... the before ones are muchhhhhhh better looking double ugh~!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Theres no hating ...... we're stating our opinions in what we like ......
I for one plan on OWNING an AMbully when I love along with another APBT ...
No one said anything wrong or malicious ... nor anything of hate ... preferring a dog from an earlier making is a preference not of hate ....... freedom of choice isn't it??
Cuz when I do search for my bull it is MY free choice to go for a line that is NOT built or breed to those specifics is it not? ........


----------



## Mr. canelo

any pics of the females by any chance??? can't leave them out


----------



## Mr. canelo

where's the pics?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

tudors dibo


----------



## tzbart

On some of the pictures there are no names. Im still new to lines and such. If its not too much trouble could the names be added if they are missing? Purdy please


----------



## tzbart

sorry the ones missing names were on the game dog thread.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

those ones are camalot dogs


----------



## ABK

OldFortKennels said:


> YOu just did and no there is no reason to always accept change. Change is not always needed or better. You have your opinion and thats fine. YOu can like the big low bullys, that is your perogative. Likewise it is mine to not like it and we can agree to disagree. We dont have to all be on the same page, what a boring world that would be.


Great post OFK. And I love the pics you posted!  I'll have to dig in some old mags I have tomorrow to see if I can find some more old WD dogs. Love that old time stuff!


----------



## Elvisfink

*no*

This thread is all Jacked-Up. It's not about what was and what is. I thought it was to be about old school dogs. Lisa you may have opened yourself up to this by choosing photos of Mayday to start this thread. Mayday is a contemporary dog. He was whelped in the 90's plus he was a large catch weight dog. Mayday is not what I would considered an "Old School" dog. He was an amazing and devastating dog but also a Catch Weight dog.


----------



## ABK

I have to agree with Elvis on this one. From what I understand we were supposed to post the foundation dogs of what are now considered "bully" lines, so folks could see the difference between the "old school" (traditional type dogs) & the "new school" (modern dogs).


----------



## ABK

Also, asking for females, here is one old school type WD bitch. Here's a link to the page since her pics are copyrighted:

UKC CH. UCD Watchdog's Spirit of Freedom, TT, SCT, CGC, OFA, VCCX

Kemo's Blue Heather, dam to Couturier's Blue Max II


----------



## 888Black888

I'm enjoying these photos.


----------



## tablerock

So what about the females....lines come from two dogs..not just the male people! 

B*tches were not considered among some to be as important as the studs, HOWEVER...where's Honeybunch?

Also, where are some better pics of Jeep...what an AMAZING DOG and pedigree for both Honeybunch and Jeep.

I don't have rights to any of these pictures, but maybe someone on the board does.

I believe Lisa's post was to show the original dog...not bully...right Lisa!? If you want to go original bully...choose any dog in the bull dog generality! IMHO


----------



## performanceknls

Ok I deleted all the "now" bully dogs I did not want this to be a bully vs apbt thread. I only wanted foundation stock for the bully lines and also some game dogs of the past. I know Mayday was a little new but I had his picture on hand so I posted it. Do not post recent bullies or the evolved version of the line as we could put that in another thread and have a big old discussion on that. This is solely for the purpose of showing the "old school" version of really the RE, Gotti, Watch dog and so on.

any more off topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

This is Watchdog's Blue Diamond. "My old school bully". She was out of blue bully and blue monday. DOB 1988. She had great temperament and hyper, but not much of a bulldog. She produced a couple of nice show dogs and one or two working dogs, but no real dogs.


----------



## bluefamily

wow i love the old skool game dogs, Kind of like a homecoming of sorts. Nice to know where we started off, love where I am.


----------



## BullyTheKid

First dog pictured is GRCH Perdues Razoredge Dinero a AmStaff mostly Benmar on top and York and Ruffian on bottom. Influential in a lot of RE stock, one of the Amstaffs used in the original breedings.

2nd RE's stacking Dominos I believe is the name but Domino is also featured in a lot of the RE peds of dogs.

3rd pic is Kimmars Kat man Roo he produced GRCH Throwing Knuckles, who was a very influential dog in RE peds of today.

4th GMJ Mr. Brooks also found throughout the old schoold RE peds, all of these dogs will be found in the 1st generation or 2nd generation of old school stock. ROO was a AmStaff

5th Ms Piggy, this is actually one of the first products of a cross between RE and Gotti. [/B]


----------



## ABK

Watchdog's Duke:









Watchdog's Murgatrod:









I hope everyone can see here that the original WD dogs are not "bully" by any means. They were bigger than game dogs, yes, but not "bully." This is why I am always knocked for a loop when people refer to the Watchdog line as a "bully" line. But again, I remember them as they were, not as they are now.

*EDIT:* As a side note, this threat was NOT created to bash any one or anything. It was created to show the newbs the difference between the "old school" (traditional dogs) & the "new school" (modern dogs. Some had questions about it, so this thread was created which I think is great.


----------



## BullyTheKid

More

Here is

RE GRCH GloryBoy he played a large role at one of the founding RE breeders in the nOrth East. Son of RE's East Coast Lil Man

RE Rayna this little female was sold to CA and also can be found in some of the RE Gotti combos, when Gotti was Do Good Kennels I believe. I like this little girl.

RE's Paddington to a lot this is the RE foundation Female that can be found behind a lot of the RE stock of today.

RE Blue Topaz, not as widely known or used but one of the early products of RE breedings

RE Koala this female is where I think some of your cleaner Bullies take their looks from, Cairo type female RE bred.


----------



## BullyTheKid

That was my opinion, but we will see how it plays out. I am all for education, thats why I am participating before I go hang out with Marty and Smokin Hemi lol

More:

RE Inna Rage, nice compact female, like Paddington this was a foundation female of the RE line. Found in most RE peds.

RE Little Man: Sire of Glory Boy and found in a lot of RE show peds as well.

RE's Sadey this little blue female, I believe was one of the first blue dogs incorporated. Sadey probably weighed 45 pounds.

RE ShortShot: This is one of the bigger names in the RE bloodline, he is a son of Nevils Buckshot, he carried his fathers head piece which in some circles i heard was not always thrown. Dog that was the basis behind the ShortyLine.

Nevils Buckshot: Dog used to create some of the classic RE head shapes you see of today. Sire to SHortshot.


----------



## American_Pit13

BullyTheKid said:


> *depending on which direction a breeder took his/her breeding program will largely determine the look of the dogs produced. *
> 
> When it comes to the RE line you had breeders that branched out and took all 3 paths. Some like I showed in a earlier thread took the show route, some even took the work route, WP agility, Obedience (Not a large amount but some)
> 
> *And the infamous AMBully route, which is seen as the only course taken to some.
> *
> I have shown RE dogs to this board that currently do not share the look of the AmBully but are RE none the less, they have been challenged as mixes, heck, even my own dog was catorgorized as a AmBully by a mod, who has stated that AmBullies are mixes, when my dog and his ancestors within the last 3 generations were eligible for DNA VIP through the UKC, go back further and they resemble not only my dog but Amstaff/PitBull crosses but not mutts per se.
> 
> I hope this thread shows that not all RE dogs were mixed, and although they have overdone bone and substance, and heads that are large and defined and not built for the APBT original work they existed without mixing in EB, AB, Corso, or Neo blood
> 
> When I think of old school RE I think of a dog that although carrying good bone and head, still resembles the typical AmStaff or APBT being shown in the UKC and AKC show rings during the period. These dogs will be born in the 90s as RE is having its 20th anniversary in FEB.
> 
> [/B]


This is how I feel about my RE dogs. They do not come from your typical RE American Bully dogs however they are more bully being as they are very clearly APBT/Amstaff..

However everyone will have there own opinion on what is mixed and what is not, so really I don't see why it matters anymore.

You can see very clearly where these lines started having mixing.


----------



## SnoopsMomma

I appreciate the thread, the old school bully's are gorgeous its amazing how time changes the looks of a breed. I personally think the old school have a nicer look to them


----------



## BullyTheKid

Little side note I am not a RE expert, I have interviewed and written about the line. I talk to the creator and others involved in the beginning. I know the AmBully side and the Show side of the story, but not an expert nor do I own a dog in the line. Helping for the sake of the AmBully fans of the board lol!

More, then I need a break and a shower:

RE East Coast Man: Man was a product of a AmStaff and APBT breeding, one of the original studs. He was gangly as a pup and didnt really come into his own until 3 years of age.


RE Tequila Sunrise: Another female that contributed heavily to the RE line. I have seen her name in some of the more successful show dogs as well as some of the more popular Bullies.

Clover Hills Watuka Spirit: Father to Cairo, maybe the most famous RE dog. Strictly a Amstaff. A large one at that, had a nice head and good bone.

RE's Purple Rose of Cairo: CAIRO the most widely celebrated RE dog, he was the epitome of RE for quite some time, I have seen him in person and he was quite the impressive animal. He stood for a fact at minimum 20 inches and maybe went 75 pounds, big but not a monstrosity. Maybe my favorite RE dog.

There are a lot more that I left out due to time and me having a life, but RE GRCH Gengis Khan was a old school nice RE dog, and GRCH RE Rising Sun also was nice I will dig up some pics and post when I can.

Some of these dogs have titles and I apologize for leaving them off, also if I have any registered names wrong I once again apologize. Best of luck with the thread.


----------



## bluefamily

Nice education since I have for the most part RE. There is some WD in one of my dogs and boy can I see it! Thanks!


----------



## ruffryder9

Lol this thread should be pm to all new members who are interested in bloodlines. I wanted to start a picture thread with all existing gamelines but this is a grwat start i think. After we all posted the " old dogs" i really want to see the next generation


----------



## Elvisfink

Well it's said that the RE line originated off of Hemphill and Wilder dogs. So here's a few of them.

Wilder's Reckless Red









Wilder's Mitzie









Jake Wilder with Geronimo 









Hemphill's Amber









Hemphill's Geronimo


----------



## BullyTheKid

Couple more

GRCH RE RISING SUN Show line RE to this day have a lot to do with Sun

GRCH RE GENGIS KHAN Show Line RE also have a lot of Khan up around Va way

RE PECAN SANDIE RE one of the RE oldies

And Forever JUNIOR He can be found in original RE peds 1st and 2 generation RE dogs

I tried to keep dogs that were either directly before RE or first and 2nd generation as you progress into the now, some strains stayed very similar, while others went off into the AmBully direction. To classify them the same is wrong IMO. 

Directly behind in most cases is Ruffian, Woods, and York maybe about 1-4 generations behind RE foundation stock, although not every dog was bred the same or from the same yards that went into the RE line. The lines mentioned above are the most consistently behind the old dogs.


----------



## cuteroyce

wow..all of this old school breeds are really great....hope you could post a lot more...


----------



## chic4pits

performanceknls said:


> Those are great pictures but I really started this to look at RE and watch dog dogs before they started breeding them into monsters. When you here ppl refer to dogs as old school many do not know what the old dogs even looked like. So please no pictures of dogs from today just the original stock.


i'm with you..i'd love love love to see actual 'old school' watch dog, that's what kolby is and i have such a hard time finding anything on them b/c everything is a shorter bully style that i pull up, but kolby is game line all the way.i've also heard that they can be referred to as part of the 'rufus' bl as well....is that true?


----------



## chic4pits

OldFortKennels said:


>


OMG! this is perfect thanks OFK!!!! these dogs look just like kolby...!!


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's an old Covino ad.


----------



## chic4pits

ABK said:


> Also, asking for females, here is one old school type WD bitch. Here's a link to the page since her pics are copyrighted:
> 
> UKC CH. UCD Watchdog's Spirit of Freedom, TT, SCT, CGC, OFA, VCCX
> 
> Kemo's Blue Heather, dam to Couturier's Blue Max II


wow..she is a beauty!!! i want her!!!


----------



## Firehazard

These goodies are what Im working with.. CH"Jocko".. Sire to Holts Raging Ace trip bred Jocko; main outcross CH "Tonka"


----------



## Firehazard

Holt's Raging Ace "Jocko" RIP 







Westpen's Baby ROM







Ch Tonka
ancestors to what I got left.


----------



## Firehazard

Elvisfink said:


> Well it's said that the RE line originated off of Hemphill and Wilder dogs. So here's a few of them.
> 
> Wilder's Reckless Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilder's Mitzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Wilder with Geronimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemphill's Amber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemphill's Geronimo


some of my fav's let alone the G R E A T S !!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

ABK said:


> Watchdog's Duke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchdog's Murgatrod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone can see here that the original WD dogs are not "bully" by any means. They were bigger than game dogs, yes, but not "bully." This is why I am always knocked for a loop when people refer to the Watchdog line as a "bully" line. But again, I remember them as they were, not as they are now.
> 
> *EDIT:* As a side note, this threat was NOT created to bash any one or anything. It was created to show the newbs the difference between the "old school" (traditional dogs) & the "new school" (modern dogs. Some had questions about it, so this thread was created which I think is great.


I dont think it is old school-new school.
I see it as the correct APBT conformation being what "old school" pictures portray. The Bullies are just another type of dog.... not new pit bulls.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

There are still some breeders breeding the APBT.

My favorite looking ones are right here one state north of me.

Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Virtualpedigrees

Well I have to say GR CH Queens of Hearts not only was she a devastating dog in her owned right, but also ADBA conformation win. I hope you consider her generation ole school. Her sibling were all good dogs breed by W.C.C you can click on sibling to viewed them.










Pedigree of GR CH Queens of Hearts


----------



## Steinlin

*Old Bloodlines*

Here's a few older type dogs

Jimmy Boots/Shoshone/Big Mo/Little Boots










....and the great Centipede


----------



## Steinlin

The great Gr Ch Williams Red Duskey










Another Williams dog










....and the GREAT...Williams Red Cat


----------



## B.Mamba

http://www.freewebs.com/nomadcreations/Honeybunch.JPG


----------



## Virtualpedigrees

I like that last picture of Honey bunch I am going to use it for her pedigree.

Virtual Pedigrees


----------



## twitchf4i

thoughts on the turtle buster line


----------



## sloenuf

anyone got pics of re grch genghis khan?


----------



## gamer

twitchf4i said:


> thoughts on the turtle buster line


here is turtlebuster as far as thoughts you need to just figure out how you feel, can that line add something to your current one? Then maybe bring some in but if not no need.









CH WISE'S MAXIMILLIAN









Adam's kingfish









BOUDREAUX' MAVERICK









Blind Billy









reddicks herman









i can go on and on lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian

*Helen Keller & Teddy Roosevelt's APBT*


















Unfortunately wikipedia misconstrues Teddy Roosevelt's apbt's as simply 'terriers'


----------



## mikecsmith

I'm loving this. Especially the old WD stuff. Keep up the good work.

MIKE


----------



## kimo

*plumbers CH Alligator*

My dog(best friend) came from this dog. I had his companionship for 14 long years. He passed away last year. Kimo you are missed and always will be.


----------



## Black Rabbit

kimo said:


> My dog(best friend) came from this dog. I had his companionship for 14 long years. He passed away last year. Kimo you are missed and always will be.


Ooooo awesome my boy Dosia is off his bloodline


----------



## money_killer

some good pics love the old school pics.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I love Chinaman. Nice stud.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Sorry if i am reposting what someone already posted. But these are the dogs i didn't see in previous post. If i did repost, i am sorry and you may delete them if you want 

Angus:









Banjo:









Tombstone:









Rascal:









Paladin:









Cholly Boy:









Butcher Boy:









Troll:









CH. HonyBunch ROM:









Fat Bill's Two Eyes:


----------



## wheezie

tons of pics

Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Welcome to Antohin kennels site


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

More!

Carver:









Garners GR CH Spike:









Cummings Red Fox:









Stp's GR CH Buck ROM:









O. Stevens GR CH Virgil ROM:









Termite:









Jocko:









35:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

wheezie said:


> tons of pics
> 
> Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Welcome to Antohin kennels site


I love their stud Earl Eminem. He has Chinaman in him and is SO nice looking. He looks as if he'd give off nice offspring.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

More bloodlines!

Ms. Holladay:









Adam and Crutchfields GR CH Art ROM:









Snooty:









Boomerang:









Kager:









Dolly:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Frank White:









Pinscher:









Bo:









Stompanato:









Oakie:









Tuffy:









Pedro:









Vindicator:









Texas:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

this is fun

Tab:









Assassinator:









Brutus:









Booger:









Bolero:









Commander White Head:









Frisco:









Hunter Red :









Nino:









Want more? :goodpost:


----------



## sloenuf

anyone got pics of re grch genghis khan?


----------



## fortyfootelf

im curious to know what the "Gr. Ch." mean before the name? Ex. Gr. Ch Bule Bully, Gr Ch Tornado...


----------



## reddoggy

Grand Champion


----------



## fortyfootelf

well duh... now why couldnt i have figured that out. i appreciate it reddoggy


----------



## reddoggy

It's all good. I have those moments when playing that game with license plates


----------



## tgp4lyf

dang! those are real old school pits


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

sloenuf said:


> anyone got pics of re grch genghis khan?


Garner's Genghis?


----------



## coppermare

You can go to bullypedia.com and find pics and pedigrees of the old style bullies. I've been just getting lost clicking away over there...


----------



## MISSAPBT

fortyfootelf said:


> Gr Ch Tornado...


Sorry i have to edit, dont forget that Tornado was a Dble GRCH x10 condecutive wins :clap:

There is PLENTY of oldschool blood around. Some great dogmen have very nice blood here, In NZ we have alot of sorrells, reids, STP, redboy, jeep, tonka ect ect.


----------



## Virtualpedigrees

Also you can research apbt.virtualpedigrees.com have some old and great pic on the site.


----------



## coppermare

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> More!
> 
> Carver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garners GR CH Spike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cummings Red Fox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stp's GR CH Buck ROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O. Stevens GR CH Virgil ROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Termite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35:


Question: Why does this dog Cummings Red Fox look like an AB to me. I've noticed some do. The reason I'm asking is because the dog we have Lee looks like an AB got mixed in the woodpile somewhere but then I see these pics and have to wonder


----------



## im sparticus

Theres some great dogs in there but in the game dogs some of them look half way to been emaciated. i understand why there kept in such condition but you have to feel sorry for how some were treated and what was expected of them.otherwise theres some ace dogs there


----------



## heflinskennel

http://www.bullypedia.com/pics/medium/2466/med_4bc73b3b695d7.jpg gangus khon


----------



## william williamson

im sparticus said:


> Theres some great dogs in there but in the game dogs some of them look half way to been emaciated. i understand why there kept in such condition but you have to feel sorry for how some were treated and what was expected of them.otherwise theres some ace dogs there


they were kept at chain weight,which is their standing weight on the yard.
some guys,especially during gaming season(which is another whole topic)kept their dogs lighter.usually A few #'s or more above their ideal match weight.
often someone would call this one or that one,you had some guys that talked alot of good hearted BS back then. shootin boosters at other guys,ribbin them about their dog or A dog they'd bred to,so on and so forth.
then this one would call that one and a day or 2 later an impropmtu roll was arranged.
depending on the network of guys,and the dogs they may even match their dogs for creds.
so chain weight was important to some guys.you even had guys that had smaller yards and they would "work" their dogs A little bit every so often.hook it to A treadmill or A spring pole set up of some sort.just to keep it's cardio up and get the aminos goin in the muscles.
some would even spike their diet.
what happened then,is not what you'll see happen for the most.you got few who'll really condition a dog out the way it was done years ago.they'll breed,they'll drop them in the box,they'll claim to be A dogman,but their not.
this is not across the board for all game dog keepers.I am not steroetyping A positive or negative.
the younger guys today that pull A dog through A solid keep are those who sat there while the dog was on the mill.they were the guys buggin the oldsters when they were countin dogs off papers for nickin,they were the ones who cleaned the yard fed the dogs and learned the importance of A complete kennel and what the whole experience entailed.
you had alot of dogmen years back.and few today.
pit bulls,as a result of stepping away from the game side they to have come into a new realm.
I'm having to learn to be ok with it,and it's hard.

oh yeah,Helfinkennels,thats not an old school dog.


----------



## heflinskennel

I know that someone asked for a picture of khon so i sent them the link to it


----------



## Dr.Q

This is Colby's Jerry.










This is Colby's Primo. As you can see, it was one of the first staffys. I concider the AMstaffs game.... without scars.


----------



## Steinlin

*Cumming's dog*



coppermare said:


> Question: Why does this dog Cummings Red Fox look like an AB to me. I've noticed some do. The reason I'm asking is because the dog we have Lee looks like an AB got mixed in the woodpile somewhere but then I see these pics and have to wonder


Friend Coppermare,
Respectfully, I think you might have it backwards...

The Am Bulldog sometimes looks like certain strains of pit bulldogs, because they are crosses of such....not the other way around...

Yours in the fancy


----------



## Padlock

if you go back in my dogs peds,...you'll see pretty much
every pertinent dog that ever graced the box. click (9 gen) and
you'll get the picture.

Virtualpedigree

Virtualpedigree


----------



## Firehazard

Padlock said:


> if you go back in my dogs peds,...you'll see pretty much
> every pertinent dog that ever graced the box. click (9 gen) and
> you'll get the picture.
> 
> Virtualpedigree
> 
> Virtualpedigree


basically pure garners stuff.. Nicley stacked!!! Of course all of it goes back to Eli, Eli Jr, Dibo is the key


----------



## Firehazard

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [129856] :: J.B.'S BOZZ HOG

Gotta lil shot of G.G.Spike in here.. BUT all of the greats, Eli, Eli 2, Midnite Cowboy, Tombstone bolio, Honeybunch, Zebo, Jocko/Redboy...etc Placed all together in one great little dog... Hoagie 35lbs and pictured on my profile... All the stuff is so line bred out from one stock that if we puzzle piece it back together properly we can get dogs that haven't been seen since the 1940s.. thats my goal.. got some of this ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [188314] :: CH. HAMMONDS & CASTRO'S SCUTTLE AKA ALLIGATOR II
People talk on Hammonds new stuff... ROFALMAO.. this is the purest DIBO or ELI or ALLIGATOR whatever you want to call it.. You can find. Well hell look at this current dog and check out this lil pupONLINE PEDIGREES :: [299842] :: HAMMONDS LITTER I got coming this winter before this summer when I get a litter mate to Alligator II..

Over course Hoagie is the foundation stud, and I will use that pure alligator 9% PURE DIBO to get the throwbacks so we can see old dogs today..


----------



## Padlock

i love the Hammond's dogs. my top ped is alligator/maverick/Frisco.
thats the new secret sauce. once you add more Frisco.
IE: dynomite x that top ped is putting gasoline on that fire.

if you weren't so far away i would have loved to collaborate
on a few things down the road. such is life right?


----------



## PISTOLSMA

*CHRISTMAS PITTS*

/http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2030136&l=0776ee1211&id=1220401284


----------



## Silence

I bought The American Pit Bull Terrier by Joseph L. Colby (originally published in 1936), reproduced accordingly. It has a few really cool pics of some old school pit dogs not featured here. Would it be a violation of any copyright laws to post them on here?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Silence said:


> I bought The American Pit Bull Terrier by Joseph L. Colby (originally published in 1936), reproduced accordingly. It has a few really cool pics of some old school pit dogs not featured here. Would it be a violation of any copyright laws to post them on here?


That is an excellent book! I have posted lots of information from that book on the site such as what Joseph Colby says about ear cropping and how cropping the ears of a pit dog could prove fatal. Post up the pics just make sure you cite where the pictures came just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Virtualpedigrees

@Silence do post those old and rare Colby's pictures, I love looking at old pictures and pedigrees. However, the dogs of yesterdays are very much different of the dogs of todays; the same can be said about todays Athletes. So in comparison meaning (psychical attributes) today dogs may look and seems like better animal, but are they...? This is why I love reading and comparing pedigrees of these dogs alone with seeing pictures of older dogs to see where this breed and many others are heading, regardless if its for the worst or for the good it quite interesting. 

[email protected]


----------



## Silence

All photos (c) respected owner. Taken from The American Pit Bull Terrier by Joseph L Colby

I only took a few of them. There`s some more photos in the book I may take after I get my camera unpacked from the move. I only had my iPhone camera (no scanner sorry!) to take these photos so they`re not so great.

I`m sure some of these have been posted before, but enjoy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

THANK YOU for posting those, Silence! Excellent pics!


----------



## Silence




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love me some Colby's Tige and I love old articles and advertisements. Way freakin cool.


----------



## NobleQnz

wow alot of great pics in this thread love it


----------



## Virtualpedigrees

Cool thanks, I'll post the links to those dogs pedigrees later. I believe the majority of those dogs pedigrees has been enter in the database already.


----------



## dstaar

*Gaines Fargo , Turtlebuster some old lines*

Lost my baby yesterday to seizure disorder. Though she was 11 years old.
I saw the post on some of the old time greats. Her pedigree can take you to some K. Gaines old timers.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [108382] :: STAAR'S AZ MELEE


----------



## aussie monster pitt

colbys bobtail bob 1 of my favourites


----------



## Indie

colby's bobtail looks very amstaff-ish.


----------



## circlemkennels

Indie said:


> colby's bobtail looks very amstaff-ish.


alot of the older game dogs did....


----------



## aussie monster pitt

yeah he was a big boy if i remember correctly he was said to have won 20 matches


----------



## aussie monster pitt

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [65121] :: COLBY'S BOB-TAIL BOB

heres his ped my bad he was a 21xw


----------



## Indie

hrm. looking back in my UKC APBT's ped today, I found a lot of colby, hemphill, Ruffian, Corvino, Gas House.. Obviously pretty far back. But why all the hate towards Am Staffs and pitter staffs.. when they so closely resemble game dogs of yesteryear? Even then, there were the obviously more terrier dogs, and the more amstaffish dogs. Hasn't changed much from what I've seen.

indie's ped. you can keep going back using the little orange arrows.
http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/dynprofile.asp?ID=A76KD7HOLL


----------



## GTR

Colby's Spring is a sharp looking dog


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Indie said:


> hrm. looking back in my UKC APBT's ped today, I found a lot of colby, hemphill, Ruffian, Corvino, Gas House.. Obviously pretty far back. But why all the hate towards Am Staffs and pitter staffs.. when they so closely resemble game dogs of yesteryear? Even then, there were the obviously more terrier dogs, and the more amstaffish dogs. Hasn't changed much from what I've seen.
> 
> indie's ped. you can keep going back using the little orange arrows.
> PawVillage.com & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)


Indie's ped if full of alot of strong names and even more titled dogs agil,obed,wp and more. Wow she has big potential to get titles for herself


----------



## circlemkennels

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Indie's ped if full of alot of strong names and even more titled dogs agil,obed,wp and more. Wow she has big potential to get titles for herself


i agree.. are you doin anything with her?? her sire and dam look almost as good as my teardrops..lol... im jokin but right there with that bloodline is where you should start.. she should be a great wp dog if you work her right 

Virtualpedigree


----------



## dixieland

Indie said:


> But why all the hate towards Am Staffs and pitter staffs..


I don't think it's hate from other people,I think it's just personal preference.
I would love to have a amstaff to show but every kennel I looked into wanted way to much for their pups.Or at least they wanted more than I was willing to spend.


----------



## Indie

Well, I suppose I'm referring more to the way some ADBA folks want UKC APBT's referred to as pitterstaffs, or insist they're not real APBTs. I know they haven't been game tested, but their issues seem to stem more from body type. If old time 21xW APBTs looked so similar to today's UKC APBT.. I feel like some of that argument is unjustified. I have absolutely no problem with ADBA style dogs.. I want one some day! But I feel kind of blah whenever someone calls indie an am staff when they know she's reg UKC. Not mad.. just kind of peeved.

and Lightning and Circlem, I certainly do plan on competing her in WP.  Her work ethic won't go to waste with me! LOL. Here's a vid from a bit ago, showing what she's done so far.


----------



## dixie

like them old school edge and watchdog dogs!


----------



## Eagle

Neblett's Bradock Jr.








Neblett's Bucky Mc Coy








Corvino's Sox of Chicago


----------



## Sugar and Spikes

Not digging the dog fights


----------



## PitBullies

Are yall dog fighters?


----------



## KMdogs

PitBullies said:


> Are yall dog fighters?


Thats got to be the most absurd question i've seen on here.. Respecting the history and acknowledging the history should be common sense and something your willing to learn about any dog breed of choice.. Whether we are talking American Pit Bull Terriers, Beagles, what have you. To understand where the breed derived from is to better understand whats true to the breed and what your feeding.

Most people on here are pet owners that appreciate the history of the breed, some of us are working dog folk that can range from hunting to personal protection, sporting crowd such as Shutzhund or flyball.. The list goes on.. What these dogs were perfected for, traits that were instilled in these fine hounds have created the superb world working class hounds they are today.. Whether we are talking legal (in places where the [] is illegal) or still historical accurate work where the [] is still thriving and very much so legal..

Right or wrong, personal feelings aside.. That is the most ridiculous question to even think about.. We are here because we are passionate about these hounds and work them in ways that benefit the breed.. Don't automatically assume that means "fighting".. We as a community advocate the well being of our dogs and responsibility, however unlike your typical "off the street" "Pet Bull" owner we acknowledge, respect and appreciate the history and the making of these dogs because if it never happened we wouldn't have the Bulldogs we do today.


----------



## cEElint

:goodpost: ................


----------



## Sadie

PitBullies said:


> Are yall dog fighters?


Troll Much Katie? You should be taking care of Bruno and the other dogs not worried about what other's are doing with their hounds. Why is everyone a dogfighter to you? :cop: I swear if I didn't know any better I would think you worked for the HSUS!!! :hammer:


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: .... someones needs a new trollin motor...







.. a friendly reminder from Bill Dance of securing your bolts and lugnuts before attempting to troll


----------



## Mach0

Great freaking post!



KMdogs said:


> Thats got to be the most absurd question i've seen on here.. Respecting the history and acknowledging the history should be common sense and something your willing to learn about any dog breed of choice.. Whether we are talking American Pit Bull Terriers, Beagles, what have you. To understand where the breed derived from is to better understand whats true to the breed and what your feeding.
> 
> Most people on here are pet owners that appreciate the history of the breed, some of us are working dog folk that can range from hunting to personal protection, sporting crowd such as Shutzhund or flyball.. The list goes on.. What these dogs were perfected for, traits that were instilled in these fine hounds have created the superb world working class hounds they are today.. Whether we are talking legal (in places where the [] is illegal) or still historical accurate work where the [] is still thriving and very much so legal..
> 
> Right or wrong, personal feelings aside.. That is the most ridiculous question to even think about.. We are here because we are passionate about these hounds and work them in ways that benefit the breed.. Don't automatically assume that means "fighting".. We as a community advocate the well being of our dogs and responsibility, however unlike your typical "off the street" "Pet Bull" owner we acknowledge, respect and appreciate the history and the making of these dogs because if it never happened we wouldn't have the Bulldogs we do today.


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> Troll Much Katie? You should be taking care of Bruno and the other dogs not worried about what other's are doing with their hounds. Why is everyone a dogfighter to you? :cop: I swear if I didn't know any better I would think you worked for the HSUS!!! :hammer:


I smell PETA...


----------



## Mach0

PitBullies said:


> Are yall dog fighters?


----------



## aus_staffy

KMdogs said:


> Thats got to be the most absurd question i've seen on here.. Respecting the history and acknowledging the history should be common sense and something your willing to learn about any dog breed of choice.. Whether we are talking American Pit Bull Terriers, Beagles, what have you. To understand where the breed derived from is to better understand whats true to the breed and what your feeding.
> 
> Most people on here are pet owners that appreciate the history of the breed, some of us are working dog folk that can range from hunting to personal protection, sporting crowd such as Shutzhund or flyball.. The list goes on.. What these dogs were perfected for, traits that were instilled in these fine hounds have created the superb world working class hounds they are today.. Whether we are talking legal (in places where the [] is illegal) or still historical accurate work where the [] is still thriving and very much so legal..
> 
> Right or wrong, personal feelings aside.. That is the most ridiculous question to even think about.. We are here because we are passionate about these hounds and work them in ways that benefit the breed.. Don't automatically assume that means "fighting".. We as a community advocate the well being of our dogs and responsibility, however unlike your typical "off the street" "Pet Bull" owner we acknowledge, respect and appreciate the history and the making of these dogs because if it never happened we wouldn't have the Bulldogs we do today.


Couldn't have put it any better. Flawless victory.


----------



## performanceknls

Sugar and Spikes said:


> Not digging the dog fights





PitBullies said:


> Are yall dog fighters?


LMAO I got neg rep saying I was a dog fighter for starting this thread! where did pictures of old school dogs turn into a dog fighting thread?


----------



## KMdogs




----------



## performanceknls

:goodpost: LMAO


----------



## Sadie

performanceknls said:


> LMAO I got neg rep saying I was a dog fighter for starting this thread! where did pictures of old school dogs turn into a dog fighting thread?


It's ok I just gave you positive rep to cancel that BS neg rep out! Don't you know anyone who owns an APBT is a dog fighter? LOL:flush:


----------



## Firehazard

KMdogs said:


>


That's :rofl:  right thur'; I don't care who ya are... Hahaha


----------



## performanceknls

Sadie said:


> It's ok I just gave you positive rep to cancel that BS neg rep out! Don't you know anyone who owns an APBT is a dog fighter? LOL:flush:


LMAO I know because I own 17 of them I must be running an underground dog fighting ring!! :stick: :hammer:


----------



## Sadie

performanceknls said:


> LMAO I know because I own 17 of them I must be running an underground dog fighting ring!! :stick: :hammer:


Plus your in NEW Mexico LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hammer::hammer:You know what that means hahahahahaupruns:


----------



## performanceknls

Oh yeah running to mexico and making money Get yo money right fool! LMAO


----------



## Sadie

performanceknls said:


> Oh yeah running to mexico and making money Get yo money right fool! LMAO


LMAO:cheers: Then you can swing some of that cash flow right over here


----------



## shakeeb_33

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302865] :: GERMAN O KNLS' CROATA 5XW (1XW BIS) A.K.A CRO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63814] :: ATOWN AND DTOWNS MACHOBUCK!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95865] :: AL'S TONKA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362202] :: BIG DAEMON KNL'S (BSC'S) WINSTON 6W1L

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [326181] :: THE CHOSEN FEW`S PIPE WRENCH

Here are some nice pits


----------



## circlemkennels

Sugar and Spikes said:


> Not digging the dog fights





PitBullies said:


> Are yall dog fighters?


wow.....:stick:


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Originally Posted by Sugar and Spikes 
Not digging the dog fights
Honey, you aint gotta "dig" the fighting aspect of the breed. Sometimes, the truth hurts, especially when you find out the breed you love is not all bubble gum & barbies lol. 

Quote:Originally Posted by PitBullies 
Are yall dog fighters?
You know a law was passed back in the 70s making it illegal to fight right? Anybody caught doing so will incur a harsher sentence than a murderer or child molester would in this day and age. Just because we appreciate the breed history doesn't mean we condone or participate in said actions.


----------



## zohawn

ThaLadyPit said:


> Originally Posted by Sugar and Spikes
> Not digging the dog fights
> Honey, you aint gotta "dig" the fighting aspect of the breed. Sometimes, the truth hurts, especially when you find out the breed you love is not all bubble gum & barbies lol.
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by PitBullies
> Are yall dog fighters?
> You know a law was passed back in the 70s making it illegal to fight right? *Anybody caught doing so will incur a harsher sentence than a murderer or child molester would in this day and age*. Just because we appreciate the breed history doesn't mean we condone or participate in said actions.


we should be ashamed of letting our laws get like this


----------



## Firehazard

^^^ dont even get me started! Why is molestation? ITS CHILD RAPE DAMMMOT! They soften the terms and THUS soften the way everyone looks at it and THUS softens the charges.................................................................................................

There is NO cure for a Pedophile THEY NEED TO BE FREEZE BRANDED on the FACE so ALL women and children can SEE them A MILE AWAY...



JUSTICE IS NOT BLIND................................................................................

Men and women accepting what they want to perceive as truth is what is blinded or shuttered from the light of truth. So it gets twisted in pride and virtue and thus lost in esoteric meaning.... Call a Spade a Spade .. FORGET ALL THE RED TAPE.. 

It is what it is. AS for the APBT owners THEY NEED TO BE MORE EDUCATED.. Because I can tell the Law Enforcement more about their own dogs than their handler. We dont need every crackhead, and dumb with a wanna be APBT in their yard let alone a REAL APBT.. 

We also should demand the news broadcasts to tell the truth and we should bombared any news channel with emails and posts if they misrepresent the breed and add more media slander. Isn't slander ethically wrong? I think in some states slander is illegal. Which is probably why the BSL lost its footing in OKLA. 

its all about sense................


----------



## zohawn

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ *dont even get me started!* Why is molestation? ITS CHILD RAPE DAMMMOT! They soften the terms and THUS soften the way everyone looks at it and THUS softens the charges.................................................................................................
> 
> There is NO cure for a Pedophile THEY NEED TO BE FREEZE BRANDED on the FACE so ALL women and children can SEE them A MILE AWAY...
> 
> JUSTICE IS NOT BLIND................................................................................
> 
> Men and women accepting what they want to perceive as truth is what is blinded or shuttered from the light of truth. So it gets twisted in pride and virtue and thus lost in esoteric meaning.... Call a Spade a Spade .. FORGET ALL THE RED TAPE..
> 
> It is what it is. AS for the APBT owners THEY NEED TO BE MORE EDUCATED.. Because I can tell the Law Enforcement more about their own dogs than their handler. We dont need every crackhead, and dumb with a wanna be APBT in their yard let alone a REAL APBT..
> 
> We also should demand the news broadcasts to tell the truth and we should bombared any news channel with emails and posts if they misrepresent the breed and add more media slander. Isn't slander ethically wrong? I think in some states slander is illegal. Which is probably why the BSL lost its footing in OKLA.
> 
> its all about sense................


what about the HSUS posing as cops and not getting in trouble for it?

what about what happened to Boudreaux?

ok, ill stop pokin the fire now lol :angel:


----------



## ThaLadyPit

lol stan! I was trying to make a point. I know how screwed up the legal system is, trust me. 

But yes, APBT owners should be more aware and proactive in defending the breed. Anywho... Carry on my wayward son, lol.


----------



## KMdogs

The only thing that would save the breed IMO is going back to how these dogs were kept, handled and given in the ole days.. Meaning, if you breed you are breeding for yourself and only giving these hounds to people that have use for them.. 

I mean honestly, everyone thinks they know shit when they don't.. And how many people on here truly have APBT's according to the REAL standard or at least bred properly according to the golden era? And of those here how many truly house and keep that potential using the hounds properly?

Hardly anyone has use for a pit dog, whether we are talking APBT's or any pit dog around the world.. Yes, there are a good few here that actually work their hounds and utilize their functions but i also have seen some here that don't.. Most on here claim they have the real deal but don't.. I'm sorry, but what the hell is the point in educating people if we are going to allow their lack of understanding and knowledge continue? I don't care if you have known someone 5 seconds or 5 years.. Its about teaching.. I would much rather someone piss me off and tell me how it is when i'm wrong so i can learn from my mistakes and apply them to the future.. In the end i would be thankful to that person.. Instead theres a bit of lack.. Its not THAT bad on this forum but think about world wide? This happens ALL the time and it needs to stop.

If you don't have use for a pit hound, high drive hound and worker don't get one.. How simple is that yet people get all piss poor shape when someone says it.. Deal with it.

I also truly believe that if these hounds continued in privacy, a great % of people that own them wouldn't even think twice about them.. Popularity has set the path for many regardless if they are willing to admit to it or not.


----------



## zohawn

KMdogs said:


> The only thing that would save the breed IMO is going back to how these dogs were kept, handled and given in the ole days.. Meaning, if you breed you are breeding for yourself and only giving these hounds to people that have use for them..
> 
> I mean honestly, everyone thinks they know shit when they don't.. *And how many people on here truly have APBT's according to the REAL standard or at least bred properly according to the golden era? And of those here how many truly house and keep that potential using the hounds properly?*
> 
> Hardly anyone has use for a pit dog, whether we are talking APBT's or any pit dog around the world.. Yes, there are a good few here that actually work their hounds and utilize their functions but i also have seen some here that don't.. Most on here claim they have the real deal but don't.. I'm sorry, but what the hell is the point in educating people if we are going to allow their lack of understanding and knowledge continue? I don't care if you have known someone 5 seconds or 5 years.. Its about teaching.. I would much rather someone piss me off and tell me how it is when i'm wrong so i can learn from my mistakes and apply them to the future.. In the end i would be thankful to that person.. Instead theres a bit of lack.. Its not THAT bad on this forum but think about world wide? This happens ALL the time and it needs to stop.
> 
> If you don't have use for a pit hound, high drive hound and worker don't get one.. How simple is that yet people get all piss poor shape when someone says it.. Deal with it.
> 
> I also truly believe that if these hounds continued in privacy, a great % of people that own them wouldn't even think twice about them.. Popularity has set the path for many regardless if they are willing to admit to it or not.


although i agree with your statement, thats asking a lot for some one to admit that on a public forum


----------



## KMdogs

zohawn said:


> although i agree with your statement, thats asking a lot for some one to admit that on a public forum


Well there are still countries out there where the [] is still very much legal however the latter of that bold writing is referring to a broader aspect..

The point of my post wasn't to say if you don't [] your hounds you don't need an APBT however what i am saying is if you have no use in the traits, drive, ability and function the APBT brings as a result of the history than you don't need one.. These hounds excel in far more than just what is illegal in the United States. However in order to obtain that ability, legally.. The hound still has to be bred right. Keep breeding away from purpose or start changing things around.. The end result will just be another AST or even further gone.

Preserve whats to be preserved, advance for the modern ages OR breed out the genes that are tucked in further back into the "original" foundation of what the APBT is.. The core of those early days..


----------



## zohawn

we need a KM made me smile form


----------



## performanceknls

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95865] :: AL'S TONKA

This dog look champagne in color, any thought on that?


----------



## Firehazard

performanceknls said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95865] :: AL'S TONKA
> 
> This dog look champagne in color, any thought on that?


I see a red nosed fawn buckskin ..

hahhaaha I threw some Weimeraner X trip stack Hooch dogs .. by a farmed out female I have in Okla. She had two litters and you should of seen the solids and the brindles... Hog hunters took em all.. most of em.


----------



## Sadie

shakeeb_33 said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302865] :: GERMAN O KNLS' CROATA 5XW (1XW BIS) A.K.A CRO
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63814] :: ATOWN AND DTOWNS MACHOBUCK!
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95865] :: AL'S TONKA
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362202] :: BIG DAEMON KNL'S (BSC'S) WINSTON 6W1L
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [326181] :: THE CHOSEN FEW`S PIPE WRENCH
> 
> Here are some nice pits


I am familiar with the Chosen Few they have some very nice red boy/jocko/bolio blood. Dog's are nothing short of real workers that kennel is doing their thing! Nice ped's nice dogs.


----------



## Kenaii

No love for the Sorrells dogs?

Sailor









Azuma









Raisin








(Isn't that an attractive facial expression? lol)

Poorboy









And I had to throw in a few random dogs I just happen to like.

Barracuda









Twister









Tige (I've always loved him, Idk why)









And last but not least, Virgil









Oops, Forgot Skull..


----------



## Rudy4747

I love the sorrels dog. Find it funny.that you post a pic of barracuda next. Because I have plans and believe that those two lines will produce.great bulldogs.


----------



## dixieland

I love love love sorrells dogs!!!
Rudy please keep me in mind in the future if you do anything with that!


----------



## DylaniMiR

My girl Gracie. She has an original old school bloodline, her pedigree is almost has tall as me. her bloodline ruffian.


----------



## dixieland

could you post up her ped for us?She is pretty


----------



## DylaniMiR

yeah. I'm heading to my mom house next week. I'll pick it up, I have it framed and I'm in the process of moving. 

And Thank You so much, shes still a puppy only 7 months old.

I'll be sure to post pictures of parents as well. Both parents are Champions and father is a Grand Show Champion. I also have pictures of Grandparents which were both weight pull champions and Great grandparents so i'll be sure upload them as soon as I can. I'm still fairly new to this site and shes my newest apbt.


----------



## mredman4

the old school dogs don't seem to have the blocked heads as much as the newer breeds


----------



## john newkirkk

wat happen to him


----------



## john newkirkk

hey have you heard of a budlight dog


----------



## circlemkennels

john newkirkk said:


> hey have you heard of a budlight dog


this is the only budlight dog i could find

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [74691] :: DELOACHS BUDLIGHT


----------



## storey

Is there a way someone could post a video of how a real old school dog moves or even a video of a dog bred from old game lines move? Then I wonder could anybody honestly say I like the way these new dogs are looking. And can some one tell me what ROM means


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

ROM is register of merit and has to do with whether the dog produced well. It had to produce a certain number of champions to earn the title.


----------



## Rudy4747

circlemkennels said:


> this is the only budlight dog i could find
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [74691] :: DELOACHS BUDLIGHT


There is also The budwieser crusher dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)


----------



## Rudy4747

Couple of real oldies The Gas House Dog or MacDounald's Grip








And another of him.








He was a brindle and whit dog.
This is another dog that i like the look of Maguires old smuggler. A pure Colby out of Cobly's bunch (sire) and Colby's Monkey.


----------



## rodrigo

so i haz a question,....... the old school dogs looked plenty smaller bodied and headed ..... how is it that some people have adba apbts that look larger especially in the head.

did at some point too many breeders went for size rather than structure? or ????

just curious


----------



## Rudy4747

I would not say that But yeah that gas house dog was like 30 something pounds. Fact is inbreeding to much effects the structure of the dog . Most dogs were kept thick boned and athletic did not matter ths size really.
I have seen dogs bred down and close to colby stock still in the thirty pound mark. When the Fad of pitbulls hit well people that had little knowledge of the breed wanted biger toupher dogs. this trickles down to what is seen alot today. But dog size has varied for a long time. For instance that smuggler dog was a 44 pound dog pure colby dog, then you have colby's pincher a 56 pound dog and was in his 70's when not in shape. Does that help?


----------



## rodrigo

good answer thanks


----------



## dixieland

rodrigo said:


> so i haz a question,....... the old school dogs looked plenty smaller bodied and headed ..... how is it that some people have adba apbts that look larger especially in the head.
> 
> did at some point too many breeders went for size rather than structure? or ????
> 
> just curious


If you look at the game bred dogs now a days compared to the game bred dogs of yesteryear,they're not going to be too much different.
Where you're getting confused is in the whole adba thing.There are American Bullies that are registered with the adba.There are Amstaffs that are registered with the adba.Paper hanging or mixing happened somewhere along the way to produce what you're talking about.
Yes and also stupid asses started breeding for structure rather than working ability.But that goes along with the whole amstaff thing


----------



## rodrigo

makes sense


----------



## Rudy4747

dixieland said:


> If you look at the game bred dogs now a days compared to the game bred dogs of yesteryear,they're not going to be too much different.
> Where you're getting confused is in the whole adba thing.There are American Bullies that are registered with the adba.There are Amstaffs that are registered with the adba.Paper hanging or mixing happened somewhere along the way to produce what you're talking about.
> Yes and also stupid asses started breeding for structure rather than working ability.But that goes along with the whole amstaff thing


Yes alot of what you see today on a regular basis is dogs falling into the wrong hands. then those people bred for selfish reasons, size, shape, color, MONEY.

In my own personal opinion, alot of change came along when well know dog men would rather have a dog with less game but that could stop a dog. So in other words a hard biting dog that could run through dogs, became more important then Game dogs well to me this has a little bit to do with the size creeping up. Could be a good thing, though because eventually the bigger dogs became game. But yes most are mixed breed byb bred dogs that you see on the regular. But most of that is just my opinion


----------



## storey

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> ROM is register of merit and has to do with whether the dog produced well. It had to produce a certain number of champions to earn the title.


Thank you. Any idea how many?


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

I believe it was 4 for males and 3 for females. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kimturner1956

I could really go without seeing the pics of pit fights, or is that what the thread was supposed to represent? I fight everyday to end BSL and the fight pic is not what I think is representing pitties in a good light.


----------



## dixieland

Whether people like it or not dog fighting is a part of this breeds history.It's part of who these dogs are.That is something that everyone needs to accept.If you cannot then maybe you need to invest your time in another breed.It seems to me that you probably can't seeing as how you use the term "pitties".
We all do our part to end BSL.And that includes spreading knowledge and history about these wonderful dogs.
Can I ask what you do to fight BSL against apbt's?Let me guess....you take them to dog parks to show other people what wonderful loving dogs they are


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

dixieland said:


> Whether people like it or not dog fighting is a part of this breeds history.It's part of who these dogs are.That is something that everyone needs to accept.If you cannot then maybe you need to invest your time in another breed.It seems to me that you probably can't seeing as how you use the term "pitties".
> We all do our part to end BSL.And that includes spreading knowledge and history about these wonderful dogs.
> Can I ask what you do to fight BSL against apbt's?Let me guess....you take them to dog parks to show other people what wonderful loving dogs they are


:goodpost: i agree. what good are we doing for the breed if we erase the history? go to google, type in "fighting dog breeds" and read... the APBT is not the only dog used for pits. the Akita is a popular one in the far east. but regardless, i for one hate the fact that it so hard to find good solid history on the breed. i want to know what my dogs history is, i am proud that way back in the blood (in my boys case way way way back!) that there were proud dogs, with solid temperaments that knew what they were doin when it came down to it. im proud of that history because that is what makes Odin himself. makes him loyal, proud, smart, loving and good looking  lol. but seriously to deny these dogs' history is a terrible idea... u might as well tell the world "the pittie wasnt bred, the dog fairy came and waved her wand and the pittie was created". i am proud to own a slice of this breed even if it is very watered down. besides with out the APBT u wouldnt have phrases like "its not the size of the dog in the fight, its size of the fight in the dog."


----------



## zohawn

kimturner1956 said:


> *I could really go without seeing the pics of pit fights*, or is that what the thread was supposed to represent? I fight everyday to end BSL and the fight pic is not what I think is representing pitties in a good light.


youre more than welcome to leave


----------



## doughboi

Anyone have some serona pits


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls

Does any body have a good lead on a APBT that's ADBA registered for Boudreoux dogs,or a pedigree that's heavy with it? Been hunting for a good pup,any help appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MADMAL

Awesome thread.


----------



## Papi_

'bros' Ch handsome over 11 years .


----------



## ScruffDaddy

Some of these have probably been posted... but just some old pics I found in my puppies ped - thought they were really cool!

Marlowe's Fanny (POR)









Bass Tramp's Red Boy (2xw) ROM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Pr ****'s Jack









Ch Tudor's Black Demon









CH Billy's Sunday (8xw)









Colby's Pincher (24xw)









GR CH Chorvino's Braddock (14xw)









GR CH CLARK'S TRAMP (ARMITAGE'S KAGER)









CH (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW) ROM









There was lots more... but hey I thought these were cool!


----------



## doughboi

OldFortKennels said:


> ughhhhhh, I definitely like the BEFORE dogs!!!!


:cheers: yea a lot of the befores are way better


----------



## Mr. Emm

See ya Then!!


----------



## OldDog

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ dont even get me started! Why is molestation? ITS CHILD RAPE DAMMMOT! They soften the terms and THUS soften the way everyone looks at it and THUS softens the charges.................................................................................................
> 
> There is NO cure for a Pedophile THEY NEED TO BE FREEZE BRANDED on the FACE so ALL women and children can SEE them A MILE AWAY...
> 
> J


 Old thread , but about the above. UH UH , see FH you just don't understand that the above folks just suffer from a disease.

There is a remedy for said disease , those poor benighted souls just suffer from a basic dietary defiency , they lack a sufficient amount of curpro-nickel and lead in their diet.

The remedy is of course direct cranial injection at a velocity of 900 fps or over.

They will never do it again after such a remedy is applied.


----------



## daddyjoe1968

beautiful dogs guys


----------



## 490sndra

very old school. this is how i remember most pitbulls looking like, growing up, my dad and uncles all had pitbullls and this is how they all looked.


----------



## BasterdBoy88

Mayfields "Dibo"


----------



## plimbvaca

from europe. last breeding with radonjic jumbo rom 1xl
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9304] :: *RADONJIC'S JUMBO (1XLG)*


----------



## plimbvaca

and another pics from europe
first is gr ch bady jr rom. best producer in europe alive
http://dogarchive.kennel-apbt.com/details.php?id=67628
second is yacuza nr indian rom
http://dogarchive.kennel-apbt.com/details.php?id=64104
3 krusevac`s ch camel. doy 2008 in europe
and 4 is pit forvard ch marshall
http://dogarchive.kennel-apbt.com/details.php?id=67344


----------



## Saint Francis

plimbvaca said:


> and another pics from europe
> first is gr ch bady jr rom. best producer in europe alive
> S.P.'S (NELU'S) BADY JUNIOR
> second is yacuza nr indian rom
> YACUZA'S (BIJELJINA BOY'S) MR.INDIAN
> 3 krusevac`s ch camel. doy 2008 in europe
> and 4 is pit forvard ch marshall
> S.V.S'S & PIT FORWARD'S MARSHALL


Not my dog here, but had one from this same breeding.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [142136] :: MADHOUSE'S HORSE
Does his sire look familiar? Bruiser was a bulldog....I actually got to meet him in person.

Damn, that last dog....that's a nasty injury.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I absolutely LOVE mayday/yellow/Lukane dogs!!!!!! I used to not be a huge mayday fan simply because they were always big dogs but I am totally in love with them now and I would love to take Pyra to one...or ad one to my collection! LOL


----------



## plimbvaca

Saint Francis said:


> Not my dog here, but had one from this same breeding.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [142136] :: MADHOUSE'S HORSE
> Does his sire look familiar? Bruiser was a bulldog....I actually got to meet him in person.
> 
> Damn, that last dog....that's a nasty injury.


indian rom, if u read in his pedigree give alot of good and verry good dogs in balkan area. conutry like ex yugoslavia, romani,a jungary, and ex sovietic conutrys.
i actuali vahe a femele from this line ALIN KNL MONA and now was breed with MGD'S RANGOR. y hope this cross with eli dogs to give me good pups

ch marshall was a realy bulldog, y actualy speak wit his ex owner 4 days ago.
marshall was in ring aainst top dogs at his time, in last match albizin from rusia imported special dog from stp with a victory i think just to beat marshall. bunt marshall vith big injures defeat jig a bull


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I have only ever heard good things about Eli/Bolio breedings...I plan on doing one myself. What lines do you currently have?


----------



## plimbvaca

::::COACH:::: said:


> I have only ever heard good things about Eli/Bolio breedings...I plan on doing one myself. What lines do you currently have?


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [334609] :: TERORISTU'S TINA

and this femele is pregnant
TERORISTU BREEDING


----------



## rocky2006

The Red strains, and Colby dogs, the true original game dog's from way back such an awsome working dog.


----------



## Cheveyo1

I love this forum! My male was of Watchdog bloodline and I almost have to do double takes on the pictures! It's so crazy how certain characteristics and traits follow along hundreds of years of breeding!


----------



## 440widetrack

JsIntegritypit.com Just did a breeding that is very old school. Pups due Dec. 30, 2015. Pedigree number is 544272. If interested you can contact Jerry by text. 214-235-9502


----------



## trickdaddy61

Hello all, just joined and found this great thread. Thanks to everyone who took time to post and upload photos over the years. However, I'm bummed out to find so many broken links to the photobucket pics. Really wanted to see good pics of the old line APBT's. Anybody know a way to fix the broken links or link the photos to another (hopefully forever free) photo hosting site? I know it's an old thread, but because it's a "sticky" the photographic history is invaluable to newbs like me. Also, thanks for all of the info you guys contribute.


----------



## jttar

trickdaddy61,

Unfortunately, I afraid those links are lost with Photobucket now charging a ridiculous amount for third party links. No way to fix them that I know of and the members who posted them haven't been around in a few years.

Joe


----------



## lmkelley

*ok i am new here but not to the dog game love the old blood line working on geting my yard back up*


----------

